# Got gas in a can but can you get it in our vehicle?



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Local gas shortage her in GA, AL, and SC and some gas stations in Atlanta and here locally are out of gas, possibly for the next few weeks because of a gas pipeline break in AL.

With modern gas tank openings can you get gas from that 5 gallon can you've got into your tank? For many newer gas cans just pouring it in won't work without the correct type of funnel. Time to actually try it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Us country boys just use a rolled up magazine or poster board when the funnels aint in the pic. Newspapers are a little too absorbent.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a long tapered nose funnel.

It reaches in and moves the flapper aside, I did put two 1/2" holes in the sides to increase flow.

Just dumped in 10 gallon today as part of my rotation plan.

Been doing this for decades.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Do your gas cans not come with spouts? Never seen one where a funnel was needed. Except when the ex lost it to the bottom of the lake :laugh:

But maybe the type I'm familiar with is not what would be used for long term storage. I haven't got that far in my preps...


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

acidMia said:


> Do your gas cans not come with spouts? Never seen one where a funnel was needed. Except when the ex lost it to the bottom of the lake :laugh:
> 
> But maybe the type I'm familiar with is not what would be used for long term storage. I haven't got that far in my preps...


A lot of the newer EPA approved gas cans (last 4+ years) have spouts either too short or too thick to open that little flapper door in your gas tank.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yep thats often the problem right there! That and half the time the spouts dont work worth a damn and you end up leaking out almost as much as you dump in...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I call them "AlGore" cans because some dumbass fake environmentalist done gone and made the EPA outlaw gas cans that actually work. I poured 5 gallons of diesel into my John Deere today with a plastic "AlGore" can that I modified. I hate the freakin spouts...

On a side note, my 2010 Ford F150 doesn't have a gas cap. It is a pain in the ass to get gas in it from an "AlGore" plastic gas can..BullShat in the max degree


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

On this subject, yes. I carry a jerry can on my jeep, and I rotate gas from it into my jeep and four wheeler. It has a long enough plastic flex nozzle to get past the flap. But I also carry a long funnel because I know that plastic flex will break when I really need the can.
Thinking about buying another can to carry with me until I see how this election plays out. I do not want to be stranded away from home due to a panic situation. I've taken to refueling upon arrival after the commute so I've got enough to get the heck gone if needed.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2016)

John Galt said:


> Local gas shortage her in GA, AL, and SC and some gas stations in Atlanta and here locally are out of gas, possibly for the next few weeks because of a gas pipeline break in AL.
> 
> With modern gas tank openings can you get gas from that 5 gallon can you've got into your tank? For many newer gas cans just pouring it in won't work without the correct type of funnel. Time to actually try it.


A couple of months ago a I saw a small siphon (just a couple hoses and squeeze pump) at walmart for around $5. It's small and lightweight. I bought one and added it to my INCH bag. It can be used to get water from hard to reach places that a canteen won't reach. This also allows access without using a cloth or something to wring it out and lose any precious water in the cloth fibers.

This siphon also could be used for gas purposes if that's what your situation dictates.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Always have a funnel and hose in the trunk.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a few funnels to go along with 5 Jerry cans I use as part of my storage / rotation. 2 more months and I will rotate again.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

My F250 has no issue with the military 'donkey "Richard"' nozzles on surp plastic 5gal jerry cans, however my wife's cars both have the "don't siphon me bro" trap door, a laminated calendar or periodical works in a pinch but a lot of newer cars come with adapter nozzles to get past the trap door - at least in her cars they did, kind of handy

I need to invest in a siphon kit as well, not my favorite thing to do in the world but Id rather drink a little JP8 than get stranded


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> My F250 has no issue with the military 'donkey "Richard"' nozzles on surp plastic 5gal jerry cans, however my wife's cars both have the "don't siphon me bro" trap door, a laminated calendar or periodical works in a pinch but a lot of newer cars come with adapter nozzles to get past the trap door - at least in her cars they did, kind of handy
> 
> I need to invest in a siphon kit as well, not my favorite thing to do in the world but Id rather drink a little JP8 than get stranded


I need a siphon kits as well. A neglected prep on my part.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I need a siphon kits as well. A neglected prep on my part.


Everyday I log on and read a thread I have a "Oh $hit" moment when I read about something that's a good idea I don't do/have


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

a funnel and hose is something good to have on hand it will solve your problem .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I mentioned this gas can and vehicle filling a few months ago - check out what it takes and how to pour gas the best way into each one of your vehicles ....

I store in 5 gallon poly on a rotation schedule - no pour spouts - solid caps on everything with an extra piece of poly sheeting for a better seal ....

I found two separate funnels pieced together works best for me - a long nose funnel that fits tite into the vehicle gooseneck and then a large basin type funnel that catches the big pour out of a 5 gallon .... 

what I'm looking at lately is a better method to pour the gas rather than holding a full 5 gallon can at chest height (truck/SUV) .... I can see the physical lifting is going to be a problem in another 10-15 years or sooner ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back when the country went to unleaded gas, they put a restrictor in the filler neck to prevent putting in leaded gas.

The flapper was later installed to prevent guys from putting the nozzle just about an inch to fill with leaded gas.

On the earlier production car, the restrictor was just pressed in, lots of guys made brass headed ramrods and hammered the restrictor down out of the way.

For a long time it was routine in this state by inspection stations to verify the restrictor was in place where required.

The flapper is not an anti siphon device.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The EPA spring loaded spouts are piles of donkey crap. Junk.
I have several of the funnels used to put transmission fluid down the little dipstick tube on a car. You can get them at any auto parts store. The funnel part is large and deep, it is tall enough that it will be very sturdy when inserted into your filler neck.
The last half inch of these funnels are small enough to fit into a dipstick tube, I cut this part off to improve speed-of-flow.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is one of the most common, I just used yesterday.

The 1911 is for size comparison.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I grew up using a hillbilly credit card, from tank to can, from can to tank, same same.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I keep treated fuel in several jerry cans on hand and rotate them annually.

And of course ...... every well bred southern good ole boy, was raised "with knowledge" of how to siphon gas.


----------

